

Taxpayers out $2 million after Colorado Customware software bungle - mountaineer
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2014/03/multnomah_county_out_2_million.html

======
scottalpert
Why can a pair of SF hackers do better work than a herd of govt contractors?
Only the hackers saved the bacon of Obamacare after that .gov debacle

